# Help Thetford fridge



## grubby66 (Aug 1, 2010)

help please.
i have just recently purchased a 2008 bessacarr e560.
both times i have parked the vehicle up back in storage after a weekend away im unable to turn the fridge off.
it has the full size fridge with led display, i know to press and hold the off button but it just will not go off.
i have been forced to pull the main 60amp fuse and this is the only way i can power it down.
am i missing or doing something wrong before i take back to the dealers?
cheers steve.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Steve , If you have left your gas turned on ,it will automatically switch to gas if you have no mains power input.

Les


----------



## grubby66 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi. I have the gas off. The display comes up with the no Gas supply error code, it just goes back onto 12v battery, the whole display just will not shut down.


----------



## grubby66 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi. I have the gas off. The display comes up with the no Gaza error code, it just goes back onto 12v battery, the whole display just will not shut down.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Steve,

We have the same fridge in our Bolero and switch it off in the way that you have described (the on/off button being the small oblong button below the display).

Once switched off on this button the display goes blank and the fridge is off (whatever power source may be available).

If yours won't go off then I suspect there is a fault with it. Sounds like a trip back to the dealer, sorry!


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

But.... if you press the little square button the fridge should always switch OFF. It disconnects the 12V to the control circuit board. (not the 12V to the heater which is a different supply)
If it is less than three years old I would get it to a dealer to be sorted asap as it will still be in warranty and these repairs can be expensive. Thetford can he helpful but they do not have any engineers so it is a dealer.


----------



## grubby66 (Aug 1, 2010)

oh dear, sounds like i expected, but who reimburses me my fuel money to take it back? guuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

lol,
thanks guys.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*on off*

i have to press and hold the button on my thetford thanks tude


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Have you tried hitting the display repeatedly with a sledgehammer ?

A handful of blows and i'm sure the light will go out.


----------



## grubby66 (Aug 1, 2010)

erm,
Thanks for that, i now have two damaged doors as the sledge hammer didnt fit through the gap.
Please no more hints freddiebooks...lmao
a toffee hammer would have done it, i think your just over doing it with your fridge. lol.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

If you turn off the 12v system it should go off rather than taking fuse out!
chris


----------



## grubby66 (Aug 1, 2010)

Cheers chris but even with the control panel off, the fridge will still not turn off at all.
I have tried turning it off in auto, gas and mains mode to no evail.
I just need a smaller hammer..lol.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I think the sledgehammer theory is starting to gather speed.


----------



## grubby66 (Aug 1, 2010)

lol.
this isnt mending my fridge or saving my battery at all lol.

NO MORE SLEDGEHAMMERS. LOL.
they dont work..lmao :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Steve,please let us all know what was the problem when you have it fixed.

All the best

Les


----------



## grubby66 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi les.
Im booked in saturday morning at the supplying dealer, so will post results as soon as i find out.
I will mention the hammer thing to them to see if the help i recieved on this site was correct. lol.
Cheers steve. :lol:


----------



## grubby66 (Aug 1, 2010)

*thetford fridge*

Well its sods law.
I went to my van saturday morning to take it to the dealers for repair.
I refitted the main 60amp fuse next to the leisure battery, turned the fridge on, turned the fridge off.
I did this 6 times and it works perfectly.
Im away today for a week in north wales so i will see how it goes.
But thanks for all your help and i can now remove the hammer from in front of the fridge lol.


----------



## grubby66 (Aug 1, 2010)

erm, yep the fridge is still faulty lol.
I have error code 14 now which means a communication fault and still cant turn it off.
After fiddling with all the wiring i found a corroded wire in the back of the fridge (accesable through the outside vent)
Its in the control box seccured by three size 10 torx screws.
this got it going again but not for long.
its now at the dealers pending repairs so will inform ya the results next week.


----------



## grubby66 (Aug 1, 2010)

*fridge now fixed*

Hi everyone and thanks for your help.
I have just collected the van from my dealer where i purchased it from and they had to fit a new program board to the front of the fridge.
I have used it saturday night and it works perfectly.
It even turns off now when you push the button lol.
I did mention the hammer and they told me it would turn the fridge off but dont expect a warranty repair :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Steve,thanks for the update, so much better than a hammer
:lol:
Many happy years of trouble free motoring.

Les


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: fridge now fixed*



grubby66 said:


> Hi everyone and thanks for your help.
> I have just collected the van from my dealer where i purchased it from and they had to fit a new program board to the front of the fridge.
> I have used it saturday night and it works perfectly.
> It even turns off now when you push the button lol.
> I did mention the hammer and they told me it would turn the fridge off but dont expect a warranty repair :lol:


I did mention the hammer and they told me it would turn the fridge off but dont expect a warranty repair

Obviously they have no faith in their products

Chris


----------

